# Which is the worst US state?



## Errol's son (Dec 4, 2006)

If you had to live in the US, which state would you least like to live in?


----------



## Mallard (Dec 4, 2006)

I voted Utah due to 'dryness' and mormons.


----------



## snorbury (Dec 4, 2006)

Utah too


----------



## DMark (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes, Utah has the Mormons and you ain't gonna be whoopin' it up at the bars on Sunday - but at least Utah has beautiful state parks and ski areas that will take your breath away, both in summer and winter. Plus, depending on where you live there, you can zip down to Las Vegas, or to the North Rim of the Grand Canyon.

I picked North Dakota as, well, there really is nothing much in North Dakota and I would go stark raving mad in about two days.


----------



## northernhord (Dec 4, 2006)

Utah no ta


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 4, 2006)

Utah. I had enough of Mormons growing up. I don't need to move to their homeland.


----------



## northernhord (Dec 4, 2006)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Utah. I had enough of Mormons growing up. I don't need to move to their homeland.



There is always a plague of these fuckers here in the UK too


----------



## Errol's son (Dec 5, 2006)

Alaskaasitissocold.

Ohdearmyspacebarisnotworking!


----------



## Mallard (Dec 5, 2006)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> There is always a plague of these fuckers here in the UK too



They've branched out in to double glazing as well


----------



## phildwyer (Dec 5, 2006)

North Dakota.


----------



## Mallard (Dec 5, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> North Dakota.



Is that cos it's boring?


----------



## phildwyer (Dec 5, 2006)

Mallard said:
			
		

> Is that cos it's boring?



And ugly, and cold.


----------



## Mallard (Dec 5, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> And ugly, and cold.



Sounds like Lincolnshire


----------



## Belushi (Dec 5, 2006)

Having never been to America I can only go with what I've seen on the telly   but those prairie states look boring as hell.


----------



## rennie (Dec 5, 2006)

Kansas.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 6, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> And ugly, and cold.



I like N Dakota, especially the badlandy area in the east, near to Minnesota.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 6, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Having never been to America I can only go with what I've seen on the telly   but those prairie states look boring as hell.



I was raised on the prairies. It's actually beautiful there.


----------



## Megaton (Dec 6, 2006)

What no Texas?


----------



## Loki (Dec 6, 2006)

Oklahoma, the dust bowl state. An appalling musical as well.


----------



## Spion (Dec 6, 2006)

Utah's stunning in terms of landscapes and towns like Moab are cool little desert places. OK, so Beer is limited to 3.5% or something but the local microbrewers have certainly worked hard at getting maximum taste from relatively weak brews.

For worst I'd say Rhode Island or somewhere that just has nothing in it.

Driving through Wyoming nearly put me to sleep at the wheel but I couldn't diss a state that, again, has fantastic scenery (in the its NW corner at least)


----------



## ICB (Dec 6, 2006)

Nebraska should be on the list, it's shit boring, flat, full of crops and the only topics of conversation are farming and gridiron.


----------



## chilango (Dec 6, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> Utah's stunning in terms of landscapes and towns like Moab are cool little desert places. OK, so Beer is limited to 3.5% or something but the local microbrewers have certainly worked hard at getting maximum taste from relatively weak brews.



Innit.

Moab is ace, and the Escalante area is stunning.

You can get to Arizona/Nevada in a coupla hours if you`re desperate.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Dec 7, 2006)

I rather liked utah for some of the reasons above, but Idaho had an overwhelming 'yer not from round these parts' feel, which wasn't overly enjoyable at times.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 7, 2006)

chilango said:
			
		

> Innit.
> 
> Moab is ace, and the Escalante area is stunning.
> 
> You can get to Arizona/Nevada in a coupla hours if you`re desperate.



There's no denying Utah is a beautiful state. It's the people who give one pause.


I recall the first time I visited Salt Lake City. It was about 1975. There was not a speck of dirt on the streets, and all the women were wearing dresses. I didn't come across one female wearing jeans or anything like that. It was eerie, like a living Stepford Wives.


----------



## TeeJay (Dec 8, 2006)




----------



## phildwyer (Dec 8, 2006)

Glad to see no votes for Mississippi or Louisiana, both of which are brilliant and definitely in my top five states.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 8, 2006)

Apathy


----------



## walktome (Dec 8, 2006)

Alaska. I hate winter in Toronto, I wouldn't survive Alaska.


----------



## Snufkin! (Dec 8, 2006)

Canada, never mind the cold, bears come into town centres and walk about sniffing things, that and attacking and eating humans, awful place.


----------



## Flavour (Dec 8, 2006)

canada isnt a state of the US you stupid muppet.

i vote for one of the empty ones, like idaho, n dakota or utah


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 9, 2006)

walktome said:
			
		

> Alaska. I hate winter in Toronto, I wouldn't survive Alaska.


Wuss.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 9, 2006)

Snufkin! said:
			
		

> Canada, never mind the cold, bears come into town centres and walk about sniffing things, that and attacking and eating humans, awful place.



They're extra attracted to people who call themselves snufkin.

The polar bears pop them just like ripe cherry tomatoes.


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 9, 2006)

Flavour said:
			
		

> canada isnt a state of the US you stupid muppet.



what about canada without Quebec?


----------



## Gavin Bl (Dec 9, 2006)

Canada I like - except the bone-crushing cold.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 9, 2006)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> Canada I like - except the bone-crushing cold.



You should only visit in summer, then.


----------



## Chorlton (Dec 10, 2006)

I loved north dakota - its a weirdly beautiful place IMO.

Ohio is a god almighty fucking hole

Idaho doesn't exist - its a conspiracy between the lizards and the cartographers

you ever meet anyone from idaho? you ever been to idaho - sure you maybe _thought_ you were in idaho...

http://kuoi.asui.uidaho.edu/idaho_does_not_exist.html


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 10, 2006)

Chorlton said:
			
		

> I loved north dakota - its a weirdly beautiful place IMO.
> 
> Ohio is a god almighty fucking hole
> 
> ...



The road from Montana through southern Idaho and Pocatello into Utah goes through a volcanic outflow or something, so that the road is sided by volcanic walls for mile after mile.

We climbed  one of the largest sand dune in NA, between Twin Falls and Sun Valley, near Craters of the Moon Park. At Craters of the Moon, there are caves in the lava beds that are floored with ice, when the temp outside is 100 degrees Fahrenheit. We still have some chunks of lava that we spirited away from there.

Northern Idaho, the Panhandle: some strange people live up there.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Dec 12, 2006)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> You should only visit in summer, then.



the Autumn has been good to us a couple of times - Canada's great


----------



## septic tank (Dec 20, 2006)

Indiana. I'm sorry, but while Gary can be beautiful in a post-apocalyptic way, it's pretty horrifying. There's a reason truckers call it "Bad breath." And that's unquestionably the high point of the state. The rest of it is just... flat. And Republican to the teeth. 

The Dakotas and Utah have natural splendor. The Old Dominion states may be backasswards, but at least they have some culture (Louisiana and Mississippi gave us the blues and jazz, and Alabama gave us... Well, "Sweet Home Alabama."). Texas has Austin, Molly Ivins and some cool border culture. But Indiana has... corn. Just a lot of corn. Maybe some wheat and soybeans, idunno. And a few good truck stops. That's it.


----------



## JoMo1953 (Dec 20, 2006)

Chorlton said:
			
		

> I loved north dakota - its a weirdly beautiful place IMO.
> 
> Ohio is a god almighty fucking hole
> 
> ...


Well actually I spent my childhood in Idaho, from the age of 2-1/2 to the age of 12.  It really does exist.

My last visit approx 2 years ago to southern Idaho for a family wedding will hopefully be the last time I ever have to visit the state!!


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 22, 2006)

ICB said:
			
		

> Nebraska should be on the list, it's shit boring, flat, full of crops and the only topics of conversation are farming and gridiron.



"Nebraskans should thank god for I-80.  It safely funnels tourists and other miscreants through the state with no temptation for them to stay."

-Roger Welsh.

You should get off I-80 if you want to see beautiful scenery.  They planted that sucker on the flattest, greyest part of the state.  We've even found other topics of conversation since crop prices went down and the football team is having yet another "building" year.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 22, 2006)

My nominee for 'worst state' would have to be Missouri.  If you say it correctly it even sounds like "misery".  In the southern half of Missouri I don't think I've ever seen an actual house there... it was all single-wides and for the rich hog farmers ... double-wides.  

And Jeff City has to be the Bermuda Triangle of the midwest.  Every single time I've been there, I've gotten lost.  I even got pulled over by the cops there simply for them to ask "You lost?"

Good thing it wasn't a Kansas City, MO cop.  Those fuckers have neither mercy nor humanity.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 22, 2006)

septic tank said:
			
		

> Indiana. I'm sorry, but while Gary can be beautiful in a post-apocalyptic way, it's pretty horrifying. There's a reason truckers call it "Bad breath." And that's unquestionably the high point of the state. The rest of it is just... flat. And Republican to the teeth.



Indiana's a beautiful state, although Gary is a blighted hole. I especially like it in the south, along the Ohio River, across from Louisville.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 22, 2006)

Yuwipi Woman said:
			
		

> Good thing it wasn't a Kansas City, MO cop.  Those fuckers have neither mercy nor humanity.



Great zoo, though.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 22, 2006)

I can sort of see why Nebraskans might hate Missouri, though, Nebraska is like Missouri, but without the trees.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 22, 2006)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> I can sort of see why Nebraskans might hate Missouri, though, Nebraska is like Missouri, but without the trees.



Nice to see you again too, John. 

I'd like to think we're a better class of hicks here.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 22, 2006)

Yuwipi Woman said:
			
		

> Nice to see you again too, John.
> 
> I'd like to think we're a better class of hicks here.



I relate more to prairie hicks, what with being one myself, but I was pretty impressed with that big river they have there in St. Louis.


----------



## Jonti (Dec 24, 2006)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> I can sort of see why Nebraskans might hate Missouri, though, Nebraska is like Missouri, but without the trees.


Good to see you again YW. But I'm not surprised you're back. Where else could one find such high class, good natured banter as this?

Made me laugh aloud, anyway


----------



## phildwyer (Dec 24, 2006)

I reckon most Americans would answer 'New Jersey' to this question, because they only see the wasteland along I78 on the way to New York City.  But most of Jersey is in fact very beautiful.  Although its three major cities (Trenton, Newark and Camden) are genuinely horrible.  Especially Camden.  I was there last week.  And of course Atlantic City is a strange place.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 26, 2006)

Jonti said:
			
		

> Good to see you again YW. But I'm not surprised you're back. Where else could one find such high class, good natured banter as this?
> 
> Made me laugh aloud, anyway




Too True.  

I just have to learn to put the keyboard down and step away slowly once-in-a-while.


----------



## k_s (Dec 26, 2006)

Florida:

Mosquitoes
Old people
Disneyland
Swamps
Retarded weather
Disneyland
Rich people


----------



## zoltan (Dec 26, 2006)

Ohio.  I could find redeeming aspects for each of the listed states - I cannot think of any reason the visit Ohio ever again. Imagine Pripyat next to  Cherynobl, but with more people and less culture.Mile after MIle of trailers and unplanned housing that seem to be made primarily from household waste and asbestos sheeting. A place where a baseball cap advertising a brand of  chainsaw or replacement mufflers is regarded as high fashion.


I know fine well that I will be corrected here


----------



## Rainingstairs (Feb 10, 2007)

Errol's son said:
			
		

> If you had to live in the US, which state would you least like to live in?




prolly west virginia.


----------



## nick1181 (Feb 10, 2007)

So far I've been to California, Hawaii, New York, Tenessee and Kentucky... I quite liked all of them to be honest.

Does Britain count as an American state yet?


----------



## Gavin Bl (Feb 16, 2007)

Not a state, but on a train ride from NY to DC we rolled through some suburb of Baltimore. 

Jesus, it was a mess.


----------



## Chorlton (Feb 16, 2007)

zoltan69 said:
			
		

> Ohio.  I could find redeeming aspects for each of the listed states - I cannot think of any reason the visit Ohio ever again. Imagine Pripyat next to  Cherynobl, but with more people and less culture.Mile after MIle of trailers and unplanned housing that seem to be made primarily from household waste and asbestos sheeting. A place where a baseball cap advertising a brand of  chainsaw or replacement mufflers is regarded as high fashion.
> 
> 
> I know fine well that I will be corrected here



absoultely not, i agree wholeheartedly.... a terrible hole of a place.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 16, 2007)

I have cousins in Ohio.  Don't think I'll ever bother going there to visit them after reading this.

I have another cousin on Midway Island and the rest live in Aurora, Denver.  Anyone know what Aurora's like?


----------



## spring-peeper (Feb 16, 2007)

Texas - only ever driven through it once, but it gave me the creeps.  

They also are right on the gulf (bad weather) and have really big cockroaches (according to some of my friends - i'll pass on checking out the validity of there claims).


----------



## Fledgling (Feb 17, 2007)

North Dakota is a great place, although winter would be cold and dark, but it is sandwiched between two great states (Montana and Minnesota) so if you were bored with ND you could go east or west and enjoy yourself. Theodore Roosevelt National Park is beautiful, I've hiked in the southern section and done a little mountain biking nearby and it is wonderful. The landscape is exciting. Admittedly the rest of the state is a large field but Bismarck and Fargo are small enough to negotiate but large enough to have things you need (and things you don't which is often a more important quality). I'll admit that if you've never visited ND doesn't look promising but try it someday. 

Worst state? Not sure, only been to a few. I was shocked by California's poverty and crowded landscape. I suppose one of the lower plains states may be a bit bleak, I need mountains to hand.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 10, 2007)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Glad to see no votes for Mississippi or Louisiana, both of which are brilliant and definitely in my top five states.



Mississippi is my state, born & raised...I'll talk it up to anyone.  I love Louisiana as well, especially southern Louisiana.  

I'd have to say that my least favorite is probably Kentucky...I have some family there, so I had to go there a good bit as a kid...There is nothing there; boring as hell...Or Arkansas, but that's only because everyone hates Arkansas and its people.


----------



## D (Mar 12, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx:

Aurora's not much, to be honest - a 'burb between the absolutely massive Denver International Airport and the city of Denver.  The nearby mountains, however, are stunning, and I hear great things about nearby Boulder (I've never spent time there, though I hope to do so some time soon).

Where is Midway Island?

***

And, yes, there are HUGE cockroaches in Texas, I imagine, because I have seen HUGE cockroaches in Arizona, which isn't too far away.

k_s - Disneyland is in California, Disneyworld is in Florida.   

I've never been to the Keys or the Everglades, but they're supposed to be fantastic places.  I went to Amelia Island as a child and I remember it being gorgeous.


----------



## D (Mar 12, 2007)

Jessica said:
			
		

> Mississippi is my state, born & raised...I'll talk it up to anyone.  I love Louisiana as well, especially southern Louisiana.
> 
> I'd have to say that my least favorite is probably Kentucky...I have some family there, so I had to go there a good bit as a kid...There is nothing there; boring as hell...Or Arkansas, but that's only because everyone hates Arkansas and its people.



I really want to go to Louisville one day.  The Actor's Theater of Louisville is there as are some members of Rachel's, a fantastic band.


----------



## N_igma (Mar 12, 2007)

All them MidWest and Southern States look horendous.


----------



## selamlar (Mar 12, 2007)

South Carolina (i think) 

Although this may possibly be Georgia


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 12, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> All them MidWest and Southern States look horendous.



Where: in the Wrong Eyed Jesus documentary?


----------



## Jessica (Mar 12, 2007)

D said:
			
		

> I really want to go to Louisville one day.  The Actor's Theater of Louisville is there as are some members of Rachel's, a fantastic band.



I know some people from Louisville; I don't like them...


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 12, 2007)

On the basis of my limited experience, about 10%, then I'd say Texas. 

A more horrible shithole I've never seen, nor want to ever see again, than Houston, and I've been to Middlesbourgh and have relatives in Ellsmere Port.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 13, 2007)

Jessica said:
			
		

> I know some people from Louisville; I don't like them...



I've been to Louisville: it was ok, kind of nondescript. I liked the small towns of southern indiana better.


----------



## MikeMcc (Mar 13, 2007)

Only seen a bit of it, there may be nicer areas, but I would say New Jersey. A depressing, polluted, over industrialised shite-hole of a place.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 13, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> I've been to Louisville: it was ok, kind of nondescript. I liked the small towns of southern indiana better.



I have family in northern Indiana.  It was ok...I've never really spent much time in southern...I love small towns though.  I just like to meet the locals.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 13, 2007)

Jessica said:
			
		

> I have family in northern Indiana.  It was ok...I've never really spent much time in southern...I love small towns though.  I just like to meet the locals.


I thought northern Indiana, like on the Lake, is a, er, a bit of a hole.

Gary is scary.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 13, 2007)

ICB said:
			
		

> Nebraska should be on the list, it's shit boring, flat, full of crops and the only topics of conversation are farming and gridiron.



But great girls for some reason. I lived there for about six months and liked it. We used to talk about music and PBR vs MOS.

I dislike Idaho a lot but my pet hate though is VERMONT...the twee state. It's a rural idyll version of San Francisco hippy shit. New Hampshire should invade.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 13, 2007)

My family lives in Valparaiso...We always had fun there, nice lakes and such to go boating in the summer.  I hate the accents there though.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 13, 2007)

Florida - the redneck Riviera.


----------



## BCB (Mar 14, 2007)

North Dakota


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 15, 2007)

twisted said:
			
		

> But great girls for some reason. I lived there for about six months and liked it. We used to talk about music and PBR vs MOS.



Love ya too, baby.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 15, 2007)

Jessica said:
			
		

> My family lives in Valparaiso...We always had fun there, nice lakes and such to go boating in the summer.  I hate the accents there though.



Accent?  What accent?  I don't have an accent. 


(It is kinda flat and monotone, isn't it.)


----------



## mhendo (Mar 15, 2007)

A friend of my wife's recently went for a job interview in Arkansas. They asked her a few "personality"-type question, like "What is your favorite movie."

They also asked her: "If you had to kick one state out of the United States, which one would it be?"

Personally, i think that people from Arkansas shouldn't ask that question unless they're prepared for an answer they don't like.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 15, 2007)

Yuwipi Woman said:
			
		

> Accent?  What accent?  I don't have an accent.
> 
> 
> (It is kinda flat and monotone, isn't it.)



Didn't realize you lived in northern Indiana.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 15, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Didn't realize you lived in northern Indiana.



I don't.  Valpraiso, Nebraska is about an hour north of Lincoln.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 15, 2007)

Yuwipi Woman said:
			
		

> I don't.  Valpraiso, Nebraska is about an hour north of Lincoln.



Oh: I thought she meant this.

http://pics2.city-data.com/city/maps/fr1367.gif


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 15, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Oh: I thought she meant this.
> 
> http://pics2.city-data.com/city/maps/fr1367.gif



There's a lot of that in the States.  We have a Waco, York, and Norfolk too.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 15, 2007)

Yuwipi Woman said:
			
		

> There's a lot of that in the States.  We have a Waco, York, and Norfolk too.



...while we have New Denver.


----------



## D (Mar 16, 2007)

Have any of you read or seen Valparaiso by Don DeLillo?


----------



## Jessica (Mar 17, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Oh: I thought she meant this.
> 
> http://pics2.city-data.com/city/maps/fr1367.gif



I did...they're accent is kind of nasally...


----------



## Jessica (Mar 17, 2007)

I wish this was a public poll so I could see who put Mississippi...


----------



## ashnikes (Mar 28, 2007)

South Carolina by far, they just passed a bill that prevents homosexuals from obtaining legal custody of children, fly a rebel flag over their state capital building, segregate thier public schools, and they have been debating the pro-life por-choice issues, constantly changing the laws back and forth for both since the ice age. SC gets my vote as worst fing state on the face of the planet.


----------



## rennie (Apr 18, 2007)

Kansas. it's flat and there's fuck all.


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Apr 18, 2007)

Alaska for me, couldn't be arsed with a place like that.


----------



## chilango (Apr 18, 2007)

Kenny Vermouth said:
			
		

> Alaska for me, couldn't be arsed with a place like that.



Bollocks.

Just come back from Alaska - its really beautiful, and has great microbrews.


----------



## D (Apr 18, 2007)

Alaska is stunning.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 18, 2007)

I'd only want to go to Alaska in the summer though...I've never been but have family that goes regularly.  Someday I will...


----------



## Dr. Furface (Apr 19, 2007)

Bernie Gunther said:
			
		

> On the basis of my limited experience, about 10%, then I'd say Texas.
> 
> A more horrible shithole I've never seen, nor want to ever see again, than Houston, and I've been to Middlesbourgh and have relatives in Ellsmere Port.


You can't have seen much of Houston then - it has some fine areas and there's plenty to do there. And it's great if you like HEAT. None of which can be said for Middlesboro!


----------

